# pkg check



## nedry (Jul 24, 2017)

Hi,
When I run `pkg check -a -d -v` I get the following output shown in screenshot above, the 2 libraries shown missing are installed.


----------



## islamux (Jul 24, 2017)

tray this commands to know the missing packages
`# pkg check -Bsdr`
and these  check which ports are outdated:
`# pkg version -v | grep need`


----------



## nedry (Jul 24, 2017)

the result is: 
	
	



```
root@bsdrc3:~ # pkg check -Bsdr
Checking all packages: 100%
virtualbox-ose-additions is missing a required shared library: libXfixes.so
virtualbox-ose-additions is missing a required shared library: libXext.so
```


----------



## nedry (Jul 24, 2017)

so i tried to compile and install libXfixes, the result:

```
====> Compressing man pages (compress-man)
===>  Installing for libXfixes-5.0.3
===>  Checking if libXfixes already installed
===>   libXfixes-5.0.3 is already installed
      You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
      by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
      If you really wish to overwrite the old port of libXfixes
      without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
      in your environment or the "make install" command line.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/libXfixes
```
so it is already installed.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 24, 2017)

I would try to deinstall and install it again.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 25, 2017)

islamux said:


> `# pkg_version -v | grep need`


The old pkg_* tools have been deprecated a long time ago. They don't work any more and 10.0 and higher don't even have them.


----------



## George_ember (Jul 25, 2017)

nedry said:


> so i tried to compile and install libXfixes, the result:
> 
> ```
> ====> Compressing man pages (compress-man)
> ...



`make clean
make reinstall clean`


----------



## islamux (Jul 25, 2017)

SirDice said:


> The old pkg_* tools have been deprecated a long time ago. They don't work any more and 10.0 and higher don't even have them.


oh sorry
I know that ...  i pasted it quickly


----------



## nedry (Jul 25, 2017)

ok cool what tools should i use instead?


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 25, 2017)

nedry said:


> so it is already installed.


Easily fixed: `# make deinstall reinstall clean`.



nedry said:


> ok cool what tools should i use instead?


Just continue to use pkg, ignore the above. That was mention of a tool which was used prior to pkg.


----------

